# operation flash point: Dragon rising



## Dandred (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.eurogamer.net/videos/op-flashpoint-dragon-rising-fog-of-war


Looking quite tasty!!

The first game that I've wanted to go out and buy for about 9 months!

Hope I can play it with the bells and whistles on


----------



## bemused (Sep 24, 2009)

Got it on preorder


----------



## mauvais (Sep 24, 2009)

I dunno, I don't reckon it'll have anything on ArmA II.






			
				codies said:
			
		

> Now you can see I've taken a hit to my head. It's nothing serious, but I am bleeding badly.



Arcade shiiiiite!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 25, 2009)

mauvais said:


> I dunno, I don't reckon it'll have anything on ArmA II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I found the demo of ArmA II a bit too stimulatory, I'm hoping this will be a nice balance, close to Project Reality hopefully. I will be buying this for the single player mainly. Just hoping there will be a decent online community that wants to use team work, if not I'll just wait for a decent mod to come out.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 25, 2009)

ArmA 2 started off full of bugs and the singleplayer is still a bit rubbish, but the online aspect is amazing. Proper teamwork and it feels much more like the real thing. It's much truer to OFP1 than this looks, and that was one of the best games ever.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 26, 2009)

mauvais said:


> . It's much truer to OFP1 than this looks, and that was one of the best games ever.



Every game that came out before was the best game ever.............


----------



## mauvais (Sep 26, 2009)

It really was - it had an engaging storyline, featured play using all parts of the military, and lasted much longer than any other modern game. That plus the editor meant massive value for money. One of about ten amazing games from the last decade.


----------



## XR75 (Sep 26, 2009)

mauvais said:


> ArmA 2 started off full of bugs and the singleplayer is still a bit rubbish, but the online aspect is amazing. Proper teamwork and it feels much more like the real thing. It's much truer to OFP1 than this looks, and that was one of the best games ever.



That's because it is OFP1 with flash graphics and some addons.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 26, 2009)

XR75 said:


> That's because it is OFP1 with flash graphics and some addons.


Basically yes, but that's no bad thing.

OFP1 and all the Bohemia games were/are important because it's FPS quality delivered in a clever way that forces you to think an entire mission through.

OFP2 looks like COD4 and, whilst good, is just another evolution of the ancient shooter-on-rails where you keep firing away and eventually get to the end.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2009)

i got this the other day on pc , looks amazing , but its quite realistic and cannot be played under the influence of alcohol


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just bought it for the 360 , played the first two missions and so far it's ok , everything seems a bit confusing and hectic but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## XR75 (Oct 9, 2009)

mauvais said:


> Basically yes, but that's no bad thing.



The lack of progress is a bad thing.


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 12, 2009)

Played it online with a mate last night. Very good game, better than Arma II which was just buggy as hell when I tried it out. It's no run in, guns blazing game either, does require some strategic thought to progress.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah played it over the weekend you have to be very patient and plan out your orders , its different to your normal war game as such but im really enjoying it


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 12, 2009)

It's OK-ish on PC. The graphics are a bit pants (and that's on best settings) due to it being a console port. It's nowhere near as hard as OFP1. There's only 11 missions in the game and it's all over too soon.

Having said that, I think the mission editor is fun, and the game would probably be better if played co-operatively rather than using the AI squad.


----------



## CJohn (Oct 12, 2009)

I really loved the original on the PC and so I'd been really looking forward to this one. Have to say I'm really enjoying this game so far (playing on the PS3) but it definitely has some flaws: Multiplayer doesn't seem to work at all right now, well as of yesterday. The missions aren't really _that_ open, though I suppose compared to COD its very open. I also feel they could have utilised the map a lot more, and had more missions, only 11 (currently on 7, where's all the vehicles?). There also seem to be a few bugs in the game that can bey extremely annoying - makes you wonder if they rushed it out befoer MW2. But having said all that, despite all the problems, its still an awesome game. In a sense I'm happy to trade off the shortcomings for the ambition of it all. I just hope they can address some of it in a patch and release a few decent mission packs along the line.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 21, 2009)

i like it.

a bit more realistic than COD4 but not as pick up\put downable

i prefer COD4 so far but am still enjoying playing this. I like the squad based stuff

I play on the PC and you can, however tell, its a console port (if it isnt then its badly designed) keystrokes all over the place and that stupid command radial. but enjoyable non the less


----------

